

Ask HN: as a non-U.S. based developer, should we host in the U.S.? - hoodoof

Will our data be under surveillance? Should we now think about hosting outside the U.S?<p>Can we trust any U.S. based technology companies?
======
bifrost
It could be under surveilance if you allow it to be surveilable. If you aren't
taking precautions to keep it out of the hands of hackers, the government is
certainly not going to have a hard time getting at it.

General surveilance is easily avoidable...

------
frozenport
Can you trust China based technology companies?

Can you trust EU based technology companies, where governments have similar
programs?

~~~
hoodoof
Is that to say, no, U.S. companies can't be trusted but it doesn't matter
cause no-one else can be trusted either?

------
csdreamer7
Alot of countries have libel or otherwise stupid laws that criminalizes
freedom of the press in the name of protecting privacy. Despite surveillance
and the DMCA American laws are very friendly to digital publishers compared to
other nations.

Compare Britain for example which has developed a reputation for libel
tourism. People of different nations hire a local law firm to file a libel
suit on their behalf against local critics. This bankrupts the critics who
have to travel all the way to Britain to defend themselves or risk the local
government respecting a British damages judgement.

